# Who is your animal birthday partner?



## Kittilicious (Feb 2, 2015)

By this, I mean which animal shares the same birthday as you?

Mine is Merry the peppy cat. (June 29th)

If you don't have one, your birthday partner is the animal right after your birthday.


----------



## toastia (Feb 2, 2015)

Aww, she's my dreamie too...

Diva the _imo ugly_ frog.


----------



## Seth Lios (Feb 2, 2015)

I guess my birthday buddy is Lopez, the smug deer (August 20th). Fair enough, I suppose.


----------



## PlasmaPower (Feb 2, 2015)

Diana the too pale for me deer.

Her's and my birthdays are on January 4th.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Feb 2, 2015)

Chow.

I guess that's not bad.


----------



## Kittilicious (Feb 2, 2015)

Paperboy012305 said:


> Chow.
> 
> I guess that's not bad.


----------



## daniduckyface (Feb 2, 2015)

Bob. New Year's babies FTW


----------



## Dear (Feb 2, 2015)

Stinky the cat =w=


----------



## rosabelle (Feb 2, 2015)

Snake the jock ninja rabbit (November 3).


----------



## Chibiusa (Feb 2, 2015)

Alice.


----------



## brutalitea (Feb 2, 2015)

Sparro.


----------



## snapdragon (Feb 2, 2015)

Butch...


----------



## Tasuot (Feb 2, 2015)

Punchy the Lazy Cat! (April 11) ^_^


----------



## squirelT (Feb 2, 2015)

Joey, who I've never had in any of my towns. Sucks because I would love to have a joined party with a villager.


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Feb 2, 2015)

Bam. He's pretty cute.


----------



## rosemarycrossing (Feb 2, 2015)

...tammy.... june 23rd


----------



## spCrossing (Feb 2, 2015)

Curt. (July 1st)

He's one of my favorite bears actually.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kittilicious said:


> View attachment 83238


byoutiful.


----------



## X2k5a7y (Feb 2, 2015)

No one.
I share my birthday with no villagers.
There is, however, someone here on this lovely website, that I do share my birthday with.


----------



## Maris82084 (Feb 2, 2015)

August 20th.....Lopez the smug deer


----------



## isebrilia (Feb 2, 2015)

Sterling, December 11th!


----------



## crestedbooka (Feb 2, 2015)

Quillson haha (Dec 22nd)
he's ok


----------



## Raven28 (Feb 2, 2015)

Margie.. eh lol (Jan. 28)


----------



## Togekiss (Feb 2, 2015)

Mira. <3 (July 6th)


----------



## Psicat (Feb 3, 2015)

Kabuki (Nov 29).


----------



## zoetrope (Feb 3, 2015)

Winnie!  She was one of original villagers in my City Folk town and that made for a pretty fun in-game birthday.


----------



## al-tirah (Feb 3, 2015)

Coach the jock bull - Apr 29


----------



## matcha (Feb 3, 2015)

biskit <3 he's a cute little puppy.


----------



## sleepel (Feb 3, 2015)

Midge


----------



## Mayor Em (Feb 3, 2015)

My animal soul mate is Lily (Feb 4th!). 
I was hoping to find her and invite her to move to my town before our birthdays, but I suppose there's always next year. ^^


----------



## http:// (Feb 3, 2015)

Wart Jr. Ugh.


----------



## pocky (Feb 3, 2015)

Rodeo. There was an artist on tumblr who drew disturbing fanart of him. Haven't been able to look at him ever since.


----------



## HeavyMetalLover (Feb 3, 2015)

X2k5a7y said:


> No one.
> I share my birthday with no villagers.
> There is, however, someone here on this lovely website, that I do share my birthday with.



Me either! Nobody.


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 3, 2015)

Me,it's Spork. xD


----------



## Arcticfox5 (Feb 3, 2015)

Punchy, and I'm so pleased with that! He's super cool! Never had him in my town, though (I might get him someday).


----------



## Acnl-Forever (Feb 3, 2015)

Lolly


----------



## Kittilicious (Feb 3, 2015)

Edited my first post for you people that don't have one.


----------



## Trickilicky (Feb 3, 2015)

Anabelle is mine. I'm meh on anteaters, but it could be worse! Maybe one day I'll look her up for a future villager ^_^


----------



## purple Satori (Feb 3, 2015)

March 31st would make mine Klaus...
never heard of him/her

*after checking*  I think I liked not knowing better.

If I was born one day sooner it would have been Felicity, oh well


----------



## Shadow Star (Feb 3, 2015)

November 4th, Lucky!

Aw, I'm happy about that. He lives in my town now actually as a dreamie. I hope he stays until my birthday. ^_^


----------



## Tap Dancer (Feb 3, 2015)

I'm special because no one shares my birthday (April 18)! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oooh, Pietro's birthday is April 19. I like that silly clown sheep!


----------



## Cynder drag (Feb 3, 2015)

Charlise that ugly green bear XD


----------



## Fairytale (Feb 3, 2015)

Cheddar.. It's just.. It's just faith..

My cycling mayor shares a birthday with Filbert! FILBERT! He is my ultimate favourite villager. I just randomly picked a date that was in summer and yeah I picked June 3th and it is Filbert..


----------



## Xita (Feb 3, 2015)

No one


----------



## Jou (Feb 3, 2015)

Axel.
March 23rd.

If it were a day later I'd have matching names and birthdays with Skye. D:


----------



## carlaeleni (Feb 3, 2015)

Merengue!


----------



## _acnlxoxo_ (Feb 3, 2015)

Lilly and I share the same birthday tomorrow on February 4th! ^-^


----------



## Megan. (Feb 3, 2015)

Jacques (June 22nd). c:


----------



## beccanoel (Feb 3, 2015)

Hamphrey the cranky hamster!
Also Wendell the wandering walrus


----------



## Lou (Feb 3, 2015)

Whitney ^^


----------



## LeAckerman (Feb 3, 2015)

Midge


----------



## Verotten (Feb 6, 2015)

Tangy, June 17th!

Literally just noticed that she's on the birthday song album too, I just about died. DOUBLE BIRTHDAY WHAMMY woo! 

Now I just need to obtain her. Somehow collected my parents' birthday animals (Diana, Lucky) and not my own. x)


----------



## Spongebob (Feb 6, 2015)

No one


----------



## Candy83 (Feb 6, 2015)

*Villagers' birthdays*

_Here is a reference guide to the birthdays of villagers in "Animal Crossing: New Leaf":_


@ http://www.thonky.com/animal-crossing-new-leaf/villager-birthdays/​


----------



## P.K. (Feb 6, 2015)

Jitters apparently


----------



## Marshal4Mellow (Feb 6, 2015)

Mine is MARSHAL IKR it's awesome


----------



## DarkOnyx (Feb 6, 2015)

Sprinkles.


----------



## Qazplmer (Feb 6, 2015)

Ricky!


----------



## Raviuchiha (Feb 6, 2015)

Annalisa the anteater >.< I don't like her very much 
(Feb. 6th)


----------



## ShenkuuBlossoms (Feb 6, 2015)

Blanche the Ostrich (Dec. 21)


----------



## fuzzynumber9 (Feb 6, 2015)

Marcel. And I can't decide how I feel about him. My friend has him and loves him, but I don't think I'd actually want him even though it would be fun having a birthday friend in my town


----------



## deerlilac (Feb 6, 2015)

Apollo (July 4th)

He's the only villager I REALLY want.


----------



## pippy1994 (Feb 7, 2015)

6th August - Chester
I'm personally not a big fan of Chester, good thing I don't have him in my town. XD


----------



## scartwright (Feb 7, 2015)

September 26th - Teddy

Never had him as a villager, but he looks quite cute.


----------



## cIementine (Feb 7, 2015)

Isabelle and Rudy!


----------



## Mayor-Hazel (Feb 8, 2015)

Cheif <3 dec 19th buddies for life!


----------



## SpottyPup (Feb 8, 2015)

Tiffany the Rabbit... :/


----------



## MeghanNewLeaf (Feb 8, 2015)

I share my birthday with Snake the jock rabbit (November 3rd). c:


----------



## Ninja_Fridge (Feb 8, 2015)

i share mine with Nan (August 24th)


----------



## Foxxie (Feb 8, 2015)

Agnes... I got her in my town purely because we share a birthday and was happy that I actually like her!


----------



## TheGreatBrain (Feb 8, 2015)

Lucky.


----------



## Alienfish (Feb 8, 2015)

I think it was Goldie.. 27th dec


----------



## Noodledude (Feb 8, 2015)

Whitney.


----------



## HopeForHyrule (Feb 8, 2015)

Mine is *shudders* Eunice...(April 3rd)

My boyfriend has Flurry...lucky bum. >.<


----------



## 00jachna (Feb 8, 2015)

Elmer the lazy horse (October 5:th)


----------



## unintentional (Feb 8, 2015)

November 18th, so i got Tia.

Eh, would've been better if it was a villager I actually liked but whatever


----------



## Cherry-Blossoms (Feb 8, 2015)

Cookie the peppy dog ( 18th June )


----------



## KaraNari (Feb 8, 2015)

Mine is Derwin! I dont think I've ever had him so I'm off too see what he looks like!


----------



## aliscka (Feb 8, 2015)

Mine is Stitches!!  He's been one of my dreamies for years because of this.


----------



## pandaninjarawr (Feb 8, 2015)

Baabara xD


----------



## PinkEgoBox17 (Feb 8, 2015)

Limberg. I had him in my City Folk town. I always wanted to have a joint birthday party but I don't think I was ever able to


----------



## OswinOswald (Feb 8, 2015)

Mira the uchi rabbit =) I'm so excited because I just got her to move into my town! I can't wait for all the birthday awesomeness.


----------



## MiniatureTalent (Feb 8, 2015)

Sparro. I hadn't heard of him, so I looked him up, and he is terrifying. He better not ever set foot in my town, birthday partner or not.


----------



## Franny (Feb 8, 2015)

coco! i've had her in my town for a while and i just found out, that makes me happy


----------



## FortlochResident (Feb 8, 2015)

Tangy!

Personally, I don't like her. I'm not keen on the animals who look like they're different things than animals.

But I know she is popular, so I'm alright with that.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kittilicious said:


> View attachment 83238



This is hysterically funny. He was in my campsite once, but I denied access to my town.


----------



## infinikitten (Feb 8, 2015)

I think her name is Anabelle, the pangolin-styled anteater (not Pango, the other one, lol). February 16th! I haven't seen her in-game yet but I'm looking forward to the day when I do. It'd be a little hectic this year though because there would be two birthdays falling on Festivale instead of just one...


----------



## PandaMasque (Feb 8, 2015)

Last I checked, it was Barold.
*cry*


----------



## TofuIdol (Feb 11, 2015)

Jay shares the same birthday with myself. 

He's a cute little bird, but I'm personally not a big fan of bird type characters in the series.


----------



## DarkFox7 (Feb 11, 2015)

Lucy the normal pig. Not bad, but I wish it were someone else.


----------



## DaCoSim (Feb 11, 2015)

None!!!! Can you believe that?!?! Oh well, maybe I share a bday with one of the npc's lol!!!! Guess we'll never know, ha!


----------



## ACNL Groupie (Feb 11, 2015)

Pippy shares my Birthday. He is Peppy.. so that works for me!!


----------



## jcnorn (Feb 11, 2015)

For me it's Portia  I love dogs!


----------



## Shax (Feb 11, 2015)

I share my birthday with Deli (May 24) and my character Shax shares his birthday with Roald (January 5).


----------



## talisheo (Feb 11, 2015)

I share my birthday with Yuka the snooty Koala. I am okay with this.


----------



## Snazzapple (Feb 11, 2015)

Pekeo, she's pretty cute! May 18th c:


----------



## Bunchi (Feb 11, 2015)

Mine is Pierce, Jan 8. I'd never heard of him so I looked him up. Not too bad...


----------



## Zenoah (Feb 11, 2015)

Quillson shares December 22nd with me.


----------



## silver_shroud (Feb 11, 2015)

Stitches! We shared a joint birthday yesterday, February 10th. There was hardcore snacking involved ^.^


----------



## KainAronoele (Feb 11, 2015)

Moe, the dorky kitty (January 12th) :3 at least I have a buddy now!

- - - Post Merge - - -



silver_shroud said:


> Stitches! We shared a joint birthday yesterday, February 10th. There was hardcore snacking involved ^.^



You lucky duck!


----------



## dr4gonite (Feb 12, 2015)

Bill. Never had him in my town though.


----------

